# Sneak Peak 16/17 Never Summer Warlock



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

The Chairman said:


> Wanted to give everyone a first look at the new freestyle, true twin Warlock. This board features a new shape, Original Rocker Camber Profile, new flex pattern, and incredible park performance. The new Warlock production technique has this board looking wicked. The best characteristics of the Evo and Proto HD were stolen, and additional carbon was added outside the bindings to provide insane lift off and perfect landings. Soft flex between the feet and torsionally rigid nose and tail make for pinpoint turning and amazing permeability. Add to that Warlock's playful, forgiving feel and the result is freestyle wizardry.


vince are you guys going to make this in a 140?
looking to outfit my son on a new board for next year
as an upgrade to his evo mini
any chance for a demo of this on east coast this year?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

larrytbull said:


> vince are you guys going to make this in a 140?
> looking to outfit my son on a new board for next year
> as an upgrade to his evo mini
> any chance for a demo of this on east coast this year?


Hey Larry,

Happy New Year and sorry about your Winter so far. Hopefully, the weather will change soon.

The smallest Warlock we'll be making is a 148. However, we are coming out with a Proto Mini and that will be available in a 140.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

The Chairman said:


> Hey Larry,
> 
> Happy New Year and sorry about your Winter so far. Hopefully, the weather will change soon.
> 
> The smallest Warlock we'll be making is a 148. However, we are coming out with a Proto Mini and that will be available in a 140.


any demo days in pa area?
also will you guys be releasing an asym board in shorter 140's
my son demo'd a smokin asym board for women (144) and he loved the asym would love to see a type 2 or funslinger in short size as well


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

larrytbull said:


> any demo days in pa area?
> also will you guys be releasing an asym board in shorter 140's
> my son demo'd a smokin asym board for women (144) and he loved the asym would love to see a type 2 or funslinger in short size as well


We're going to do a massive nationwide Spring Break Demo tour in March, where people can try all of our 2017 snowboards. Including the Proto Mini. Dates and locations will be scheduled soon. Please stay updated with our demo calendar at Never Summer Events Calendar.

Unfortanely, we won't have a Type Two or Funslinger that small. We will have a Womens Type Two in 139,142,146,148,151.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Womens type 2 would be good for 
him. As long as graphic is neutral. he does slopestyle competition

Putting in a formal request for you guys to visit blue mountain pa. For a demo day  

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

larrytbull said:


> Women's type 2 would be good for
> him. As long as graphic is neutral. he does slopestyle competition
> 
> Putting in a formal request for you guys to visit blue mountain pa. For a demo day
> ...


The graphic isn't overly feminine. I'll post in the next couple days.

Just talked to our NERD (NorthEast Rep for Demos). He said "Only one so far is Feb.27 at JFBB. Weather has ripped any plans of a complete schedule." I will mention to him to try and do one at Blue Mounatin.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

The Chairman said:


> The graphic isn't overly feminine. I'll post in the next couple days.
> 
> Just talked to our NERD (NorthEast Rep for Demos). He said "Only one so far is Feb.27 at JFBB. Weather has ripped any plans of a complete schedule." I will mention to him to try and do one at Blue Mounatin.


He will be on the BB side.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

awesome on the date, as my son's team will be at BB for an sbx competition. (not sure he will participate in it, as he does slopestyle mostly) hopefully you guys will supply the "NERD" with a type 2 women's board in the 140's to demo as well as any other lower 140'sh board


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

How would you compare this deck to the Funslinger?


----------



## RustyShakleford (Jan 8, 2016)

Looks pretty rad! How does it handle outside of the park? Also, do you have dates and places scheduled for your March demo already? Looking to come out for one near Wisconsin or Illinois.


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

Rad board shape, park rat has one at LUV, definitely stands out.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

RustyShakleford said:


> Looks pretty rad! How does it handle outside of the park? Also, do you have dates and places scheduled for your March demo already? Looking to come out for one near Wisconsin or Illinois.


Thanks Rusty. The Warlock shreds outside the park and has really surprised people in that regard. With it's extended contact area it holds a great edge and the broad nose shape combined with Rocker Camber it floats like a butterfly in pow.

We have demos with our 2017 boards tentatively scheduled for Ragging Buffalo, Four Lakes in Illinois and Tyrol Basin, Nordic Mountain in WI. Keep track of exact dates on our events calendar. Never Summer Events Calendar


----------



## Icecoast'n (Mar 16, 2016)

*?*



Mystery2many said:


> How would you compare this deck to the Funslinger?


wondering this myself. I was going to pick up a gunslinger based off peer reviews for next season but that warlock looks asinine


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Icecoast'n said:


> wondering this myself. I was going to pick up a gunslinger based off peer reviews for next season but that warlock looks asinine


Where are you on the Ice Coast? Demos at Okemo, Smugglers Notch and Jay Peak the next two weekends. I demoed the Funslinger at Killington Sunday but stupidly forgot to check out the Warlock.


----------



## Icecoast'n (Mar 16, 2016)

Kenai said:


> Where are you on the Ice Coast? Demos at Okemo, Smugglers Notch and Jay Peak the next two weekends. I demoed the Funslinger at Killington Sunday but stupidly forgot to check out the Warlock.


South ny man about 20 minutes from mountain creek in nj if you've ever heard of it. I cant make this weekend i wish i had known about it earlier. Im actually planning to get back up to vt in the next few weeks.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The Chairman said:


> We're going to do a massive nationwide Spring Break Demo tour in March, where people can try all of our 2017 snowboards. Including the Proto Mini. Dates and locations will be scheduled soon. Please stay updated with our demo calendar at Never Summer Events Calendar.


Bummed that I won't be around to demo the new stuff! Don't feel too bad though, I'll be in Utah the weekend you guys are in WA. Everyone has been asking about upcoming demos, so I'll let let all the locals know!


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Does it come in a different color? Not sure I can rock the whole pirate look thing.


----------



## Loki (Mar 6, 2015)

The funslinger got the ripsaw profile while this is the traditional rcr?

-T


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

When is this hitting the shops?


----------



## Icecoast'n (Mar 16, 2016)

Fielding said:


> Does it come in a different color? Not sure I can rock the whole pirate look thing.


QUOTE]

Would look sick with the 14/15 flux ds pirate bindings or the rk heritage


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Bummed that I won't be around to demo the new stuff! Don't feel too bad though, I'll be in Utah the weekend you guys are in WA. Everyone has been asking about upcoming demos, so I'll let let all the locals know!


Thanks Patrick, we appreciate you letting everyone know. Hope you had a great trip.


----------



## avery (Nov 4, 2012)

for the boreal day how late are you doing it? i have work til 1:30 that day but boreal is open til 9


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

avery said:


> just out of curiosity why did you guys pick diamond peak for tahoe?
> 
> edit: nevermind didn't see you guys were doing boreal too


Oh good. Hopefully, you'll have a chance to go to the Boreal demo. Let me know if you do and what you think of the boards.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Great your at Copper April 2nd & 3rd. Any chance of having the Twenty Five available to demo...


----------



## Icecoast'n (Mar 16, 2016)

*Of anyone demos the warlock*

If anyone gets a chance to demo the warlock could you shoot me a quick take on the board it would be much appreciated. Especially if you have some knowledge of the funslinger. Thanks in advance


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

SnowDogWax said:


> Great your at Copper April 2nd & 3rd. Any chance of having the Twenty Five available to demo...


Absolutely Snowdog. They'll have a few 25's for you. Love to get you on one!


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Icecoast'n said:


> If anyone gets a chance to demo the warlock could you shoot me a quick take on the board it would be much appreciated. Especially if you have some knowledge of the funslinger. Thanks in advance


Our Ripper Shipper has an extensive amount of time on both the Warlock and Funslinger. I'll have him do a comparison and post on Monday.


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

The Chairman said:


> Wanted to give everyone a first look at the new freestyle, true twin Warlock. This board features a new shape, Original Rocker Camber Profile, new flex pattern, and incredible park performance. The new Warlock production technique has this board looking wicked. The best characteristics of the Evo and Proto HD were stolen, and additional carbon was added outside the bindings to provide insane lift off and perfect landings. Soft flex between the feet and torsionally rigid nose and tail make for pinpoint turning and amazing pressability. Add to that Warlock's playful, forgiving feel and the result is freestyle wizardry.



Wow I love the way this board looks. I was wondering if there were companies that made a more understated look when compared to all those really busy boards I see everywhere and this seems to fit my aesthetic perfectly. Pity I'm brand new to the sport and this is probably way too much board for me.

Hopefully I'll get good enough to pick one up after the 16/17 season.


----------



## Icecoast'n (Mar 16, 2016)

you my friend are the man. Thank you very much!


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

DaftDeft said:


> "Wow I love the way this board looks. I was wondering if there were companies that made a more understated look when compared to all those really busy boards I see everywhere and this seems to fit my aesthetic perfectly. Pity I'm brand new to the sport and this is probably way too much board for me."
> 
> 
> Doubt it would be to much board. The original rocker camber profile which this has is pretty forgiving. Plus The Chairman said they took the best of the Evo and Proto and put them in this board so you can expect it o have great edge hold, be flexible but a really easy ride thi may be perfectly suited for you. If it sounds like the kind of style you eventually want to ride and you are that sold on this years graphics then I would go for it because next year that top sheet will likely change. It's on the park side of things but if your looking for a playful ride that can also shred outside the park this sounds like it may be the ticket. From what I hear pow butters for days though the float on this thing for a park board is pretty insane!! But take what I say with a grain of salt only talked to people that have ridden it and read up on this board so no personal experience


----------



## dollar (Feb 6, 2016)

when never summer will release they 2017 collection??


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

dollar said:


> when never summer will release they 2017 collection??


Aug.1 in the US.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Icecoast'n said:


> If anyone gets a chance to demo the warlock could you shoot me a quick take on the board it would be much appreciated. Especially if you have some knowledge of the funslinger. Thanks in advance


 Having ridden both the Funslinger and Warlock models extensively I can tell you that they are definitely a different ride from one another. The Funslinger is going to be softer in the middle of the board and stiffer in the tip/tail area. This allows the board to flex through the middle of the board smoother making ollies much more responsive and powered up. You can lift your front foot up and then power into and jump off of your back foot to pop the board much more like you would on a skateboard rather than the weird ollie from the center of the snowboard that most cambered boards seem to have. Though this can be said about all the boards in our line do to our rocker and camber profiles, just non more so than the Funslinger in my opinion. The middle will only flex until you reach your foot and then the stiff tips come into play and really push back against the snow giving the board tremendous pop. This combined with our Ripsaw profile with enhanced camber (more camber outside of your feet) really make this board an absolute blast to rip around and ollie things all over the mountain. The Funslinger is also an asymmetrical board with a deeper side cut on the heel edge allowing for a fast stronger turn on your heel side edge. The Ripsaw profile also rides best when you are really forcing the board on to the entire edge with every turn. Because the board is softer with wide blunted tips, it still ride well in pow and all over the mountain. It is geared towards rail/park riding though it excels all over the mountain if you like a more flexible ride.

The Warlock is a brand new model for us going into next year, and has a completely replaced the Evo/Revolver models of this current season. The Warlock is not just a new shape however, it is a new shape, new side cut, new core profile and rides totally different than the Evo/Revolver. The first thing you will notice about the Warlock is definitely the shape though. Huge square nose and tail that keep this "freestyle" board at home in the deep stuff just as much as the park. With the squared out nose and tail shape the main contact points (right where the nose and tail kick up, and the place your edge has the most pressure against snow) are increased as well. If you compare the main contact points on the average snowboard you will see the Warlocks are much larger. For example a Proto HDX 158's main contact points are about 2 inches long, where as the Warlock 154's main contact points are about 4 inches long. That is just that much more of your edge really digging into the snow making for incredibly stable hold on edge. The Warlock is also going to have our Original Rocker Camber profile, which allows for a bit more of a relaxed easy going ride. You can foot steer the board much easier on to it's edge over the Ripsaw profile, where you need to force the board a bit more. This also makes the board easier to turn at lower speeds when compared to our Ripsaw profile on the Funslinger. I find this crucial, especially if your like me and you like to ride steep, deep, tight trees where being agile is essential. The Warlock is also going to be a little bit stiffer of a board all the way through the tip and tail. Though it is not a stiff board by any means, just stiffer than the Funslinger and softer than a Proto. The flex is also very consistent through the entire board, in comparison to the Funslinger which is soft between your feet and then real stiff in the tips. 

To sum it up, if you are looking for an awesome freestyle deck that can ride the whole mountain, but focus on park/rails I would say go Funslinger. If you are looking for an awesome freestyle deck that can ride the whole mountain and focus on park/jumps go Warlock. They both ride pow well enough, but the Warlock will also ride better/easier in the deep stuff.
Harry DeBoer
Shipping Manager Never Summer Industries
AKA The Ripper Shipper.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

avery said:


> for the boreal day how late are you doing it? i have work til 1:30 that day but boreal is open til 9


Just checked with our rep and he said it's daytime demo 9-4. Hope you can make it in time.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Didn't see here - have the Warlock specs been posted anywhere?


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

The Chairman said:


> Having ridden both the Funslinger and Warlock models extensively I can tell you that they are definitely a different ride from one another.


Another question that is a slight hijack - do you have specs on the women's Type Two? I really want a play board, but my little dogs are a mere 24.3cm. I had a fun demoing the 153 Funslinger and the 154 men's Type Two (stupidly forgot to try the Warlock) but I'd love to try something s little narrower. I thought a women's Type Two might fit the bill if the smaller Funslinger or Warlock did not work. (I'm 170 lb.)


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Kenai said:


> Didn't see here - have the Warlock specs been posted anywhere?


here you go.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

jae said:


> here you go.


Thanks! Am I crazy at 170 lb. for thinking about a 152?

Jae, the uploaded/compressed pic of the women's type two is slightly fuzzy - can you tell me the largest size?


----------



## cnkyler (Feb 24, 2016)

What's up.

Love the boards you guys making. I already had 14-15 Cobra and 15-16 Evo and I am thinking about the board for next season. 

I really want some board which I could go all mountain (unlike evo) and would be easier for me to do some freestyle trick and jibbing (unlike cobra). 

Would you recommend type two? Or Warlock? Or West? Could you please compare these boards real quick?

Also, I just saw your comparison between Warlock and Funslinger. You mentioned "if you want a freestyle board and could also ride all mountain, focus on park/jump, go to Warlock." I am wondering if it is stable enough if I also want to shred on some big mountain (like..Killington I suppose?) coz I dont think my Evo is stable enough when just cruising on a higher speed. 

Thank you a lot.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Kenai said:


> Thanks! Am I crazy at 170 lb. for thinking about a 152?
> 
> Jae, the uploaded/compressed pic of the women's type two is slightly fuzzy - can you tell me the largest size?


mah bad, will do when i get home from work. 5hrs


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

actually I have it on my phone, which is crystal clear, but i guess moving it around on facebook to here screwed with the resolution and made it blurry. 

biggest womens proto would be size 151 waist 24.0 edge is 117, toe sidecut 761 heel 723, tip/tail 28.4


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

jae said:


> actually I have it on my phone, which is crystal clear, but i guess moving it around on facebook to here screwed with the resolution and made it blurry.
> 
> biggest womens proto would be size 151 waist 24.0 edge is 117, toe sidecut 761 heel 723, tip/tail 28.4


Thanks. Wish they went to 154. I don't think going short and riding a women's board will work. If I'm going to go for a women's board to get a narrower width I might have to look elsewhere. 

I may hit Jay Peak this weekend to try a few more demos. Still pissed I didn't try the Warlock at Killington.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

i had crazy fun on a 157 type two and I weigh 220lbs. just sayin, won't know till you try it out.


----------



## haydo (Mar 22, 2016)

The Chairman said:


> Having ridden both the Funslinger and Warlock models extensively I can tell you that they are definitely a different ride from one another. The Funslinger is going to be softer in the middle of the board and stiffer in the tip/tail area. This allows the board to flex through the middle of the board smoother making ollies much more responsive and powered up. You can lift your front foot up and then power into and jump off of your back foot to pop the board much more like you would on a skateboard rather than the weird ollie from the center of the snowboard that most cambered boards seem to have. Though this can be said about all the boards in our line do to our rocker and camber profiles, just non more so than the Funslinger in my opinion. The middle will only flex until you reach your foot and then the stiff tips come into play and really push back against the snow giving the board tremendous pop. This combined with our Ripsaw profile with enhanced camber (more camber outside of your feet) really make this board an absolute blast to rip around and ollie things all over the mountain. The Funslinger is also an asymmetrical board with a deeper side cut on the heel edge allowing for a fast stronger turn on your heel side edge. The Ripsaw profile also rides best when you are really forcing the board on to the entire edge with every turn. Because the board is softer with wide blunted tips, it still ride well in pow and all over the mountain. It is geared towards rail/park riding though it excels all over the mountain if you like a more flexible ride.
> 
> The Warlock is a brand new model for us going into next year, and has a completely replaced the Evo/Revolver models of this current season. The Warlock is not just a new shape however, it is a new shape, new side cut, new core profile and rides totally different than the Evo/Revolver. The first thing you will notice about the Warlock is definitely the shape though. Huge square nose and tail that keep this "freestyle" board at home in the deep stuff just as much as the park. With the squared out nose and tail shape the main contact points (right where the nose and tail kick up, and the place your edge has the most pressure against snow) are increased as well. If you compare the main contact points on the average snowboard you will see the Warlocks are much larger. For example a Proto HDX 158's main contact points are about 2 inches long, where as the Warlock 154's main contact points are about 4 inches long. That is just that much more of your edge really digging into the snow making for incredibly stable hold on edge. The Warlock is also going to have our Original Rocker Camber profile, which allows for a bit more of a relaxed easy going ride. You can foot steer the board much easier on to it's edge over the Ripsaw profile, where you need to force the board a bit more. This also makes the board easier to turn at lower speeds when compared to our Ripsaw profile on the Funslinger. I find this crucial, especially if your like me and you like to ride steep, deep, tight trees where being agile is essential. The Warlock is also going to be a little bit stiffer of a board all the way through the tip and tail. Though it is not a stiff board by any means, just stiffer than the Funslinger and softer than a Proto. The flex is also very consistent through the entire board, in comparison to the Funslinger which is soft between your feet and then real stiff in the tips.
> 
> ...


Which one is more butterable? can you use Warlock for ground tricks?


----------



## dollar (Feb 6, 2016)

is the warlock good for beginners ?


----------



## Icecoast'n (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the review. Wish i had a chance to ride the board before making a decision. Maybe ill find a way to get both ridden next season before buying anything. Great review


----------



## Girvs (May 14, 2013)

Just picked up a 152 Warlock yesterday, had the mountain not been in Blizzard conditions today was gonna give it a nudge. Now have to wait a week or so to before I get to ride this bad boy. Hoping it rides as good as it looks. It's already drawn attention from a few of the lads who're commenting on it being one of the coolest looking boards they've seen.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Girvs said:


> Just picked up a 152 Warlock yesterday, had the mountain not been in Blizzard conditions today was gonna give it a nudge. Now have to wait a week or so to before I get to ride this bad boy. Hoping it rides as good as it looks. It's already drawn attention from a few of the lads who're commenting on it being one of the coolest looking boards they've seen.


Let us know your thoughts after you shred.

Thanks for the support. We really, really appreciate the biz.


----------



## nrh (Aug 9, 2016)

did they just add a 146 size to the funslinger? also which board do you think would perform better in icy east coast conditions..thanks


----------



## Girvs (May 14, 2013)

The Chairman said:


> Let us know your thoughts after you shred.
> 
> Thanks for the support. We really, really appreciate the biz.


Hey dude,
Re: the Lock, quite enjoying the board so far. Technically I really didn't need this board given I only bough last years Proto HD about 5 boarding days ago. I'm not a regular park rat and am more inclined to freeride than freestyle. 
I weigh in at 91'ish KG (200lbs for those of you haven't moved on from the imperial system). The Lock I purchased was a 152 mated with Ride Rodeo (2017) bindings and 2016 Burton SLX boots.

Riding in typical Turoa (New Zealand - not Australia) conditions varies from small amounts of powder to icy crust off piste and general groomed runs.
Due to the size of the board and me being a bit rusty I found myself a lot slower on this than my other boards. After my third day I only just hit over 60km/h (38mph), with the right conditions and space I'm relatively confident I can put another 15 to 20km/h on that, possibly more.

Edge hold is fairly good, I'm more of a slider than a carver, while the lock didn't seem as strong at carving as my Salomon Man's board, it still seems quite capable. Edge hold on icy conditions was quite good. I'd say my 2016 Proto HD does actually have better edge hold but not by a huge amount, but it was noticeable. Riding on uneven terrain wasn't overly concerning and the board had good stability.
Flexibility on the board is reasonable, I expected it to be slightly softer than it is (it's not stiff by any means), yet it's not anywhere near as noodly as something like the K2 WWW. Once again in comparison to the Proto HD it's definitely easier to butter, but still retains a reasonable level of stiffness.

From the small amount of time in the terrain parks I've managed (no jibbing yet), the board seems to handle itself well. Landings have all been stable and non-aggressive as I'd expect.
Coolness factor. While standing in a lift queue, getting off a lift, or just binding up people are commenting on how rad this board looks. That was also one of the reasons I picked it up, with only two of them available for purchase, the first was picked up immediately by a store salesman and the second by me. The graphics are simple, subtle.

As it stands, I ended up buying a Funslinger the weekend after I bought this (for my mate, not me). So keen to have a fang on that and see how that goes too! You guys are making some awesome boards. Just wish our distributors would bring the Prospector Split into the country for me to start getting my backcountry on properly!


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Girvs said:


> Hey dude,
> Re: the Lock, quite enjoying the board so far. Technically I really didn't need this board given I only bough last years Proto HD about 5 boarding days ago. I'm not a regular park rat and am more inclined to freeride than freestyle.
> I weigh in at 91'ish KG (200lbs for those of you haven't moved on from the imperial system). The Lock I purchased was a 152 mated with Ride Rodeo (2017) bindings and 2016 Burton SLX boots.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your thoughts. It's always interesting for us to hear our end consumers thoughts, especially from someone on the other side of the world. We look forward to seeing what you think about your bros (or as you guys say "mates") Funslinger. 

P.S. i'll tell our distributor he needs to bring in some splitys


----------

